# Sump Pump Running Constantly - Never Ending Water!



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> When I first moved to the house, my sump pump ran/ cycled once every 2 hours and did not pump any water on my first winter in the house. This has gradually increased to the point where now, three years later, my sump pump currently cycles once every 6 minutes, regardless of the weather or the season!


Ayuh,.... What did you change after the 1st year,..??

Did ya do some landscapin' that year,..??

Does the grade pitch Away from the house all 'round the house,..??

Most water in the cellar problems are caused by grades/ problems outside the house,....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have seen houses with high water tables---

Have you unplugged the pump and checked to see if the water table is below the slab ?

If the water stops rising 8 or 9 inches below the slab, you may want to raise the float so that the pump does not run until the water level goes above that natural level.

There is nothing to be gained by pumping the pit dry---

For high water table pits, I will often install a pedestal pump--they are easier to adjust the float/switch---a bit noisier perhaps---but I have had good success with high water using them.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe the float tether has moved from original adjustment, if applicable? Maybe you're the lowest house on the block? Hard to guess at solution over the internet, especially w/o any pictures.........


----------



## Trillium (Nov 26, 2015)

Make the discharge is draining well away from the house so youre not just recycling the same water


----------



## b-boy (Feb 28, 2007)

I just sold a house like this. My old house was in an area with a high water table. It was a nightmare. I had several floods due to sump pump failures. I had to replace my pump every 2-3 years because it ran so much. I always bought high-end pumps and generally paid $200-$300 for them. I would get water in my basement 45 minutes after a power loss. I never slept during major storms.

My advice is get several backup devices. I had a water powered system that would kick in when my main pump failed, or during a power outage. It was ~$700, but it saved me at least a half dozen times. I kept an extra sump pump on hand in case of a failure. I also had a generator for power losses. Like the Boy Scouts say - 'Be prepared'.


----------



## nards444 (Sep 14, 2012)

I live at lower water table. And when it was dry out during the summer it would never run. But during the fall and spring when it rained a lot it would run every few mins.

But I ended up having the whole house dug out and around. re drained it, new rock etc as it wasn't done right. Which is a possibility in your home. To redrain it and rerock and and dirt your probably looking at around 10k for that.

But I think there is a much simpler solution. Can you get enough room to daylight your discharge. Daylighting is basically running your discharge 100ft or so, a lot of this depends on the lay of your land and if you can do it. But when they daylight they set the pipe on a grade downhill so gravity does the work. I had this done when I had everything ripped out and my pump has not ran in almost 3 year. I do have a pump set up on a pedestal so in case of large amounts of water etc its there for back up;.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you have 3 tubes coming into the pit and only one is bringing water in I would not think your water table is that high. If the water table was that high I would think all three tubes would be bringing in water.

Did you check your backflow valve to make sure it's not dumping the water back into the pit? Go ahead and just replace it to make sure. Make sure your float is adjusted right.

Then like mentioned already make sure you are doing everything you can to keep water away from the house. Make sure your grading is good, I've solved a few water issues just by getting ride of negative grading around the house. Also make sure your sump pump discharge hose is far enough away from the house.


----------

